# Soft Basic Water



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I am wondering what would be required to replicate the conditions of Lake Poso, in Indonesia. Currently we are sitting at pH 7.6 and hardness 13dH. Carbonates are also fairly high.
Aiming at pH of 8 and a hardness of 3-5dH... 
Is this as simple as a limestone buffer in RO water? ... I live in the limestone city so I must ask aha, every rock I've found here will raise my pH. But limestone will release large amounts of Ca into the water as well.. Are there buffers that will raise my OH- concentration without adding in additional minerals? ... 
I am not interested in using anything like baking soda either as I don't think raising the TDS with sodium is a good idea either. Also not a huge fan of uncertainties.. 

Considering fish for my 15 gallon and maybe a Lake Poso setting would be something interesting.. it's my least favourite of two options though because the params just confuse me.. 









-From PFK article.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I am wondering what would be required to replicate the conditions of Lake Poso, in Indonesia. Currently we are sitting at pH 7.6 and hardness 13dH. Carbonates are also fairly high.
> Aiming at pH of 8 and a hardness of 3-5dH...
> Is this as simple as a limestone buffer in RO water? ... I live in the limestone city so I must ask aha, every rock I've found here will raise my pH. But limestone will release large amounts of Ca into the water as well.. Are there buffers that will raise my OH- concentration without adding in additional minerals? ...
> I am not interested in using anything like baking soda either as I don't think raising the TDS with sodium is a good idea either. Also not a huge fan of uncertainties..
> ...


 

My planted tanks with peat moss (under sand) in the substrate have a 4dkh and pH of 8.4-8.8 (api high range test kit). And hold that for at least 2 years.

The peat prevents the kh rise and the plants raise the pH by sucking out the co2 so the tank becomes a net consumer of co2 and producer of oxygen each 24 hour period.

If your fish eat plants then simply setup a refugium to provide the plant action.


my .02


----------

